# 3/30 Big Winds/Big Trout



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

So who wants to be on the water with a 20mph North wind predicted? Me!! Power pole down and 5:19 am, first fish around 5:30. First big fish, around 6:15. 27'' ish caught on Top Dog. It then turned into one of those mornings I only have every 3-4 years. I remember the last, and day dream about it all the time. It was early Spring 2013 standing knee deep in the Cayo del Grullo. I think, for me at least, you have to be fishing alone on the mornings like this to truly become one with your surrounding and what is taking place. It was as if I could see every shrimp skipping across the surface, every mullet trying to avoid the yellow mouth, and every surface break caused by a feeding trout. It was if God flipped the light switch with the sunrise and the waters came to life. At one point I caught trout on 3 consecutive cast on top water. About 7:35 with heavy cloud cover I switched to a Fat Boy and the third cast would produce another in the 27''-28'' range and about five minutes later a super fat 25''. I couldn't tell you exactly how many big fish I lost during this process but I would guess double what I landed. Lots of solid fish in between and I hung it up around 9:30 with a 30'' backlash.  Hard to fish in those winds. Released everything I caught except 3 for dinner. What a blessed morning. 
Fish were in 3-5 feet with grass/mud. One thing I noticed was if I went a little shallower and the grass on my hooks turned newer and greener, as if fresh vegetation, the fish weren't there. They preferred the deeper water and older grass???? Snapped a few poor quality pics but it's hard taking pics by yourself in those conditions.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice, yes there is something about fishing alone that adds to the experience puts you one on one with nature.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

AMEN


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Those are the DAYS that keep you going. 

WOOHOO!!


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Way to go! I guess throwing that prop out did bring you some luck. Haha!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## Jov (Oct 24, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice report!


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice. Sometimes the not so good weather can be the best day fishing. Won't know till you go.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice. Great trip.


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome man. Great story


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thanks guys, North wind is cranking, guess where I will be tonight. Not much of a major feed today and couple that with the barometric pressure shooting straight up it will probably be a slow bite but Imma gonna try them. Plan on wading from 6pm to about 10pm depending on the bite. Going to throw a Speckle Trout pattern Super Spook until dark and then switch to????? Will see


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Just want to say THANKS for posting this. I have been unable to go for quite some time and it is GREAT to see and hear about someone having a special day! Kudos to you.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

A lot of small fish tonight. Steady action from around 630 to 830 on Corkys. No big'uns but enough to stick the grease. https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58e5bf51116d3/20170405_221628.jpg?

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I love seeing customer reports like this.. You're on Fire Dude!!!


----------

